# Virus Pc bloccato dalla guardia di Finanza e multa di 100 euro. Come eliminarlo?



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

*Virus Pc bloccato dalla guardia di Finanza e multa di 100 euro. Come eliminarlo?*

Capita sempre più spesso di imbattersi in un *virus* che a primo acchitto potrebbe allarmare. Dopo aver acceso il Pc, infatti, compare una s*chermata contente un'immagine della guardia di finanza* che avvisa l'utente che il proprio *pc è stato bloccato* perchè contiene del *materiale pornografico*. Nella stessa pagina, per spaventare ancor di più gli utenti alle prime armi, viene mostrato un avviso concernente le *sanzioni penali *nelle quali si potrebbe incorrere ed alla fine viene chiesto di *pagare una multa di 100 euro* per risolvere subito la questione.

Ovviamente si tratta di un virus e *non dovete pagare nulla*! Ma *come si fa ad eliminare questo virus della guardia di finanza*?

Innanzitutto bisognerà avviare il *computer in modalità provvisoria* ( Per avviare il Pc in modalità provvisoria basta tenere premuto il *tasto F8* dopo l'accensione) e selezionare la relativa voce.

Poi basterà prendere una pennetta usb ed eseguire *Hijackthis* (scrivete il nome su google e scaricatelo in versione portatile). Dopo l'apertura dello stesso Hijackthis basterà premere la voce *Do a System scan and save a logfile. *Ora salviamo il file di testo generato dal programma e inviamolo ad una chiavetta portatile. Inseriamo la chiavetta in un altro pc con accesso ad internet e facciamo copia incolla del log di Hijackthis su questo sito HijackThis Logfileauswertung

Ora torniamo sul *pc infetto*, rilanciamo Hijackthis e *fixiamo* con l'apposito comando le voci ritenute pericolose segnalate nel punto precedente. Dopo aver completato l'operazione basterà riavviare il pc e il *virus sarà scomparso*.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION]


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Gennaio 2013)

"Ma guarda tu se per un film di pelo devo beccarmi una denuncia"(cit.)


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], se posso vorrei dire una cosa. Ho riscontrato questo virus circa una settimana fa, e credetemi che avviare il pc in modalità provvisoria non cambia le cose. Forse qualche mese fa, ma adesso sembra essere più furbo. Comunque sia, io ho risolto in modo un pò bizzarro visto che la mattina dopo ho acceso il pc, e AVG mi ha bloccato il virus senza che facessi niente.


----------



## MilanForever (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella stessa pagina, per spaventare ancor di più gli utenti alle prime armi, ...



"Prime armi"


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> @Admin, se posso vorrei dire una cosa. Ho riscontrato questo virus circa una settimana fa, e credetemi che avviare il pc in modalità provvisoria non cambia le cose. Forse qualche mese fa, ma adesso sembra essere più furbo. Comunque sia, io ho risolto in modo un pò bizzarro visto che la mattina dopo ho acceso il pc, e AVG mi ha bloccato il virus senza che facessi niente.



Si ma dopo aver avviato in modalità provvisoria hai seguito il resto della guida?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Il fatto è che avviando in modalità provvisoria mi appariva comunque il virus, cioè il messaggio della finta guardia di finanza. E non c'era modo di uscirne. Ho provato a smanettare un pò con il prompt dei comandi ma senza risultati. Alla fine come ho già detto, la mattina ho acceso il pc e AVG ha fatto da solo.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Gennaio 2013)

Basta scollegare il pc da internet e il virus non dovrebbe aprirsi..


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

l'ho beccato. era mostruoso. non so nemmeno come sono riusciuto ad eliminarlo.


----------



## Snake (5 Gennaio 2013)

c'è un altro modo, andare su start-tutti i programmi-esecuzione automatica, dentro c'è un file che si chiama WPBTO.DLL che sarebbe il file che fa partire il virus, basta eliminarlo. Io l'ho beccato una volta e ho risolto così, ce n'è però uno ancora più bastard.o che non ti fa andare in modalità provvisoria.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Si infatti, da come ho letto su internet sono più di uno. Quello che ho beccato io, non mi faceva entrare nemmeno in provvisoria. Solo con il prompt dei comandi.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Io l'ho beccato qualche mese fa e non sapendo come eliminarlo,ho fatto la cosa piu' semplice:FORMATTARE.


----------

